# OH THIS IS HORRIBILE ! Fast n Furious 4



## racer98 (Nov 17, 2001)

yes get ready for it next year !uke: uke:


----------



## JB. (Jul 4, 2004)

:runaway: :runaway: 

Vin Diesel with a Burberry Cap, Trackies and Sovereign ring racing on the M25.....would be TV gold.


----------



## ddavej (Jan 10, 2006)

It's great when these fine movies are made......my cars sell well really after .
I remember when the first F & F was made and i'd just bought my very first RX7, with my bald head i slightly resembled 'Vin Diesel' so i soon earned the name 'Dai Petrol'.......happy days :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: 
Dave.


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

Vin Diesel will only ever be Riddick in my eyes, He doesnt look right in a car.

Same way as Snipes is Blade and Arnie is Terminator. Its hard to watch them in another role.


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

its a photoshop


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

FPMSL!

London pursuit.....what at 20 mph? if your not stuck in traffic that is!

Fake, fake, fake, fake, fake, fake.


----------



## MarkMcQ (Sep 13, 2006)

"I live my live 10 seconds at a time, sometimes a bit longer when stopping to pay the congestion charge.."...


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Trev said:


> FPMSL!
> 
> London pursuit.....what at 20 mph? if your not stuck in traffic that is!
> 
> Fake, fake, fake, fake, fake, fake.


I think your disapointed Trev ,if it is fake


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

bkvj said:


> its a photoshop


Have you ever seen any kind of advert that isnt ? ever ?


----------



## Baz-GTR (Apr 11, 2007)

If it is real then its a pretty poor advert... using a photo of a car obviously taken at a show with spotlights shining on it. But on the plus side they should approach british car clubs for extras LOL


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

no doubt Red Ken will make him do it in a Prius


----------



## danfrancis (Jun 2, 2007)

London pursuit?? hope there gonna be paying there congestion charges and not stopping on the red ways.

I thought the only quick way to get around london was on a bike, would be a much funnier film watching vin diesel cycling round london to get away from the "gangsta's" he's pissed off in his car that had way to much at halfords spent on it.

The 2nd film had 3 bottles of nitrous replacing the r34 passenger seat when it jumped the bridge wonder how many bottles they can squeeze in the lead car this time!!!!


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

Marky_GTSt said:


> Have you ever seen any kind of advert that isnt ? ever ?


i ment that some kid has photoshopped it.

if you look closely you can see that he made vin diesels boob actually really saggy to take the piss out of him.

secondly, its only starring vin diesel. wow, one man's role?


----------



## racer98 (Nov 17, 2001)

LOLOLOLOL> 


VIN DIESEL IN LONDON CONGESTION ChARGE


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

MarkMcQ said:


> "I live my live 10 seconds at a time, sometimes a bit longer when stopping to pay the congestion charge.."...


lol !


----------



## YokoAE86 (May 23, 2007)

Van Diesel with a cockney accent


----------



## RishiGTiR (Oct 8, 2004)

Apparently Chris Morgan(Tokyo Drift) has been asked to write the 4th installment..

There is also a listing for it on IMDB.. 

Untitled Fast and the Furious Sequel (2009)




Rishi


----------

